# UFC Fight Night: Hendricks vs. Thompson Main Card Discussion



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

*Date*: February 6, 2016 
*Venue*: MGM Grand Garden Arena 
*City*: Las Vegas, Nevada 

*Main Card (FS1, 10 PM ET)*

Johny Hendricks vs. Stephen Thompson
Roy Nelson vs. Jared Rosholt
Rafael Cavalcante vs. Ovince Saint Preux
Joseph Benavidez vs. Zach Makovsky
Mike Pyle vs. Sean Spencer
Misha Cirkunov vs. Alex Nicholson​


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I hope Hendricks very clearly wins the fight, but the judges call it for Thompson anyways.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Rosholt is a decent bet here I think. Really hope Wonderboy wins this one.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Finished the countdown for this. I think Hendricks will control the fight. Big step up for 'Wonderboy.' Had no idea his father was a former kickboxing champ and no holds barred fighter.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Hendrix loses via Mcdonalds explosive diarrhea


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

M.C said:


> I hope Hendricks very clearly wins the fight, but the judges call it for Thompson anyways.


I hope he misses weight, gets fined, losses the fight then gets made to fight at middleweight.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Spite said:


> I hope he misses weight, gets fined, losses the fight then gets made to fight at middleweight.


But he needs things to happen in a way that he still feels that he's the top guy. If he just straight up loses and stuff, he will lose the whole "I DESERVE MORE, WAHHH" thing, as he'd know he doesn't.

He needs to stay at the top or near the top, very close to a title shot, but never gets it for various reasons.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

Spite said:


> I hope he misses weight, gets fined, losses the fight then gets made to fight at middleweight, *in bellator*


fixed it for ya 

if I recall right, Wonderboy's ground game hasn't been his strong suit.

if Big Rigg isn't drunk, I hardly see any of the fight happening standing up. Wonderboy may start worrying about the TD, which would open for a KO for Hendricks within 3 rounds.

Now if Johnny wants to prove a point that he can stand and trade with thompson, I could imagine something like a 2nd round KO for Wonderboy, but that's a big "if".

right now, I got Hendricks to win by way of "average fight IQ"

but who knows, maybe he spent too much time on a honey boo boo binge and decides to kickbox the wonderboy to oblivion, which isn't likely to either happen, or if it does, end well for the Big Rigg.

should he lose, I smell Bellator from miles away, the UFC will Fitch him bad on a loss.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

After he loses I propose a catchweight fight for most hated UFC fighter:

Johnny Hendricks Vs Travis Browne


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I think if Hendricks decides to stand and trade... he would get lit up by Thompson. But yeah... Hendricks will just take him down.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I got Chuck


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Hendricks via being a blanket.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Hendricks looking in shape.*










"Show the abs" at 00:55






Too big picture.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> "Show the abs" at 00:55
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The least he could do is come in fat so he can at least be a comfortable blanket...


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> The least he could do is come in fat so he can at least be a comfortable blanket...


But he did even worse. He roughly shaved his belly and chest, so he´ll be scratching poor Thompson all night.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

Not really the popular opinion around here but I hope to see Johny get a KO. I do love all the Hendricks jokes though haha! Keep em coming.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Definitely want to see Thompson win here because a Lawler vs Thompson fight is hnnnnng


----------



## SpeedyMcGoo (Nov 19, 2015)

I was originally picking Wonderboy, but Johnny looks to be in amazing shape and extremely motivated. That is bad for everyone in the division, I pick Johnny by brutal 1st round Ko


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Wonderboy via 3rd TKO, as the hillbilly will gas by then.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

A fairly interesting card overall, a lot of fights.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

MK. said:


> Wonderboy via 3rd TKO, as the hillbilly will gas by then.


Yea cause he's known for that especially in the best shape he's been in forever :sarcastic12:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

This fight is horrible...


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Go mullet power! Nice finish by Pyle, turned it up in the 3rd round when he needed it and jumped all over the finish when he had Spencer wobbled. It looked like the ref wasn't going to stop it for a while, but it did turn out to be a good stoppage.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Mike Pyle has never been a top 10 guy... but his killer instinct is elite, so many rough fights he has been have ending with him catching them with a strike and going all out for the finish. That ability looks as strong as ever even at 40.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Gotta love Pyle, obviously won't ever be a champ but still relevant and fighting like he's in his early 30's. I'd love to be in that kind of shape at 40.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Zach Makovsky showing bad fight IQ. He automatically backs off and runs after everything he throws at Benavidez. So many missed opportunities, Benavidez was out of position so many times and open for free shots.

Gets Benavidez clinched on the fence, then breaks and backs off halfway across the cage. Seriously? Wtf.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Showing a lack of that will to win also, just letting this fight slip away with no real fight.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Man, Feijao sucks so bad isn't even funny. Can't do shit even against an one legged St Preux.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Man, Feijao sucks so bad isn't even funny. Can't do shit even against an one legged St Preux.


Its awful... OSP showing a lot of heart. Feijao doing fuk all, and being paid for it, so maybe he is smarter than me.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm about to throw a ******* brick through my TV. It's like half the fighters on this card came down with a case of full retard & suckage.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Please, Dana, just send Feijao ass to Bellator after this.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

And UFC inconsistent post fight interview criterion continues. We've heard plelim fighters do their talk, but no word from main event Ovince St Preux, who showed a lot of heart to fight and win through a clear sore leg. :fighting05:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Not sure Bellator would want him...


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> Not sure Bellator would want him...


A retirement speech would work for me, then.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Why does the UFC still have a HW division? I would rather watch hippos mate...


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

This is just sad. I don't think I have enough booze to deal with this much suck.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

:laugh: this card is awful....


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

When a Roy Nelson fight turns into a stinker, you know that the card is cursed.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

420atalon said:


> Why does the UFC still have a HW division? I would rather watch hippos mate...





Sportsman 2.0 said:


>


http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/217121-tank-abbott-calls-out-ronda-offers-any-woman-can-beat-him-fight-100-000-a-4.html#post3394706


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Woooow... Thompson...


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Fast fight, impressive victory.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Whos hendricks striking coach again? He made an insane amount of offensive and defensive errors in this short fight. Thompson vs lawler would be cool.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Alright, that saves the card... love that, Thompson looked so fukin good, can't see Lawler being able to deal with that.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Well I didn't see that coming. Can't say I'm not please about it.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> *Whos hendricks striking coach again? *He made an insane amount of offensive and defensive errors in this short fight. Thompson vs lawler would be cool.




*BEAUTIFUL WORK, HENDRICKS!!!*


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Thompson tooled Hendricks. Lawler might have his hands full but Lawler will do a much better job rolling off punches and getting inside. Thought Hendricks was going to run through him but he didn't try to get inside near hard enough.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> *BEAUTIFUL WORK, HENDRICKS!!!*


Hendricks was about to KO stephen but then the gods cursed him for not paying me more commission.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Thompson def showed he is ready for a title shot with that win. Rory Mac, Woodley, and Carlos havent looked anywhere that good in their most recent fights. Thompson takes it to Lawler for sure.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Goddamn that was impressive. I thought Hendricks was going to wrestle him to death as usual but it looks like all the training Wonderboy has been doing with Weidman paid off. That striking accuracy was unreal, perfect backstep counter, and everything landed right on target. And Wonderboy calls for a title shot, man, make it happen, cause that's gonna be a sweet fight.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Karate>Wrestling


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> Karate>Wrestling


Well, when Lyoto was on his peak he defeated Couture, Bader, Munoz, Henderson... So, Machida woud say yes.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

The way Thompson shut down & finished Hendricks was very impressive.

A new P4P contender has arrived.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

karate, no can defend.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

That was oh so sweet. Give Wonder Boy the shot!


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

I called it for the second round, but he did it in the first! Man that was some beautiful display of striking right there!!!

I knew he was going to win the moment he trough that body kick then immediately after the foot slap to the face. Hill billy was way to slow for him, its time for him to move up in weight class.



systemdnb said:


> Yea cause he's known for that especially in the best shape he's been in forever :sarcastic12:


Say again noob? The hill billy dehydrated himself to much to look that cut, and as a result he was slow as **** on fight night.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

On the gif it looks like an early stoppage (M.C. will certainly agree).

So, the card wasn't very good¿ Should I just skip to the main event then¿


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Voiceless said:


> On the gif it looks like an early stoppage (M.C. will certainly agree).
> 
> So, the card wasn't very good¿ Should I just skip to the main event then¿


Again looked like premature, but Hendricks ate a lot until that point and it was clear he wanted no more. He did not complain and was all compliments toward Thompson, so I don't think the stoppage was an issue.

Yeah, generally this card was bad.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Stoppage was fine. Thompson looked amazing, Hendricks wanted no more.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Damn that co**sucker Feijoa cost me 2.5k. Pyle by KO, Roy on Points, Wonderboy by KO. St Preux screws his leg up and Feijao just stands there for the rest of the round and throws only 1 kick! Cut that son of a bitch!
Amazing stuff from Wonderboy, gonna be tough for anyone in that division to deal with his kind of accuracy


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Again looked like premature, but Hendricks ate a lot until that point and it was clear he wanted no more. He did not complain and was all *cum*pliments toward Thompson, so I don't think the stoppage was an issue.
> 
> Yeah, generally this card was bad.


Today, you have it with your sexual allusions. First the lifting of your yoke, now that... ts ts ts :thumb02:



K R Y said:


> Stoppage was fine. Thompson looked amazing, Hendricks wanted no more.


But Hendricks really kept his diet, so he could have gotten a little more


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Voiceless said:


> Today, you have it with your sexual allusions. First the lifting of your yoke, now that... ts ts ts :thumb02


*Cum*on, man. That was just a typo.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> *Cum*on, man. That was just a typo.


:thumbsup:


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

Voiceless said:


> On the gif it looks like an early stoppage (M.C. will certainly agree).
> 
> So, the card wasn't very good¿ Should I just skip to the main event then¿


The prelims were pretty cool, actually, but the main card wasn't that great.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Voiceless said:


> On the gif it looks like an early stoppage (M.C. will certainly agree).
> 
> So, the card wasn't very good¿ Should I just skip to the main event then¿


Absolutely not an early stoppage, the two shots that hurt Hendricks the most happened before that GIF. He was almost out before that GIF even starts. 

Yeah, card was lolbad, just watch main.

Did not think Thompson had that in him, shrugged off Hendricks TD attempts easily and the one time Hendricks got him down, got up instantly. Maybe something to this weight cut hurting Hendricks, he looked slow and awful. Maybe Thompson just that good last night, not sure.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Watching Hendricks perform his strength conditioning and saying stuff like he would be able to toss Thompson around with ease makes me wonder if he never thought about the possibility of having to fight standing for while. I think he underestimated Thompson big time and got nullified quickly by those blows to the body and his head.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Wonderboy looked great. Kicking game on point.

Rosholt vs Big country was kind of a snoozefest. I think they threw less than JDS vs Reem's first round.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Thank you Nelson/Rosholt, because of you I dozed off and missed a great Main Event.

Chubby HW bastards!


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

All Jonny talked about leading up to the fight was his strength and conditioning... Maybe he should have spent some more time game planning.

Didn't Hendricks watch the Rousey fight? Grappler vs elite striker... In a striking match. Rinse and repeat


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Why are people saying the main card was bad? The only bad fights were OSP vs Rafael and Country vs. Jared. The first 3 fights kicked ass.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Hopefully Hendricks can find solace in the arms of another former champ and come back better...


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

Just like to mention that before the last few moments Hendrix was getting hit unbelievably accurately at will by Thompson.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I cant help but feel bad for Hendricks, top of the world to the bottom of the card. This just puts him farther from any hope of a title shot. Think he retires?


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

slapshot said:


> I cant help but feel bad for Hendricks, top of the world to the bottom of the card. This just puts him farther from any hope of a title shot. Think he retires?


I feel bad for him also. I think the whole sport is very poorly calibrated. There is nothing to be done but as you say, top of the world and a couple of bad days at the office and you are nothing, relegated to gatekeeper. What I suspect happened is that he was doing great with his clinch game to start with but got a little concussed by one of those early punches. He didn't seem right compared to how we normally fights.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Anteries said:


> I feel bad for him also. I think the whole sport is very poorly calibrated. There is nothing to be done but as you say, top of the world and a couple of bad days at the office and you are nothing, relegated to gatekeeper. What I suspect happened is that he was doing great with his clinch game to start with but got a little concussed by one of those early punches. He didn't seem right compared to how we normally fights.


Or maybe he's just never fought anyone with the striking capability of Thompson. Was completely lost and out classed.

He should have sold out for the take down. Just like Cain did in JDS vs Cain II. Most people seem to forget this part of the fight, but for the first 2-3 minutes... Cain was shooting anything and everything. 

He looked ridiculous... but it led to the punch that basically ended the fight in the first round. 

Johny should have sold out for the takedown and accepted whatever happened from there.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

This is simply flawless, Hendicks looked so lost in there.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

That was possibly the best striking accuracy I've ever seen in the UFC. A. Silva and McGregor come to mind... but I'm willing to say this was even better.

Everything landed on point. That was incredible to watch against such a high quality opponent.

I don't feel bad whatsoever for Hendricks. He moaned and complained every chance he got for over a year. He needed to be humbled and work back up.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

MK. said:


> This is simply flawless, Hendicks looked so lost in there.


Thanks for posting this gif. Now, can you all grasp the shit that is they using almost 25% of the screen you are watching a LIVE event you have a paid subscription to advertise another fight in the future?

That is what Combate does and drives me crazy. Shit, I am paying attention to an event that is happening right now and many times I've lost a finish because it happened in a corner of the screem that stupid PIP call was showing. Bunch of empty heads. :fighting05:


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

So that kids obviously the next champ, with that accuracy and tdd he's going to annihilate Lawler. Lawler and Hendricks was close, Thompson made Hendricks look a generation behind, or more. He's going to light Lawler up, god damn, talk about a prospect coming out of nowhere. That was like watching Jon Jones tool Shogun. Seriously, who the hell is gonna beat that kid? He's easily got the best striking at WW. Condit/Thompson would be one hell of a fight


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

rabakill said:


> So that kids obviously the next champ, with that accuracy and tdd he's going to annihilate Lawler. Lawler and Hendricks was close, Thompson made Hendricks look a generation behind, or more. He's going to light Lawler up, god damn, talk about a prospect coming out of nowhere. That was like watching Jon Jones tool Shogun. Seriously, who the hell is gonna beat that kid? He's easily got the best striking at WW. Condit/Thompson would be one hell of a fight


I'd love to watch Thompson vs Nick Diaz. We know Diaz will stand there and trade with him. Condit would be a good fight, but Condit is a smart enough fighter to try and take Thompson down.... and that would ruin the fun.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

amoosenamedhank said:


> I'd love to watch Thompson vs Nick Diaz. We know Diaz will stand there and trade with him.


Na... its pretty clear that Nick Diaz has no idea on how to deal with lateral movement, he would get picked apart.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Robbie can not be underestimated. Close the distance against wonderboy ala chael vs anderson and things could change a lot. Never mind chaels wrestling he knocked silva down 3 or 4 times with punches because of how he closed the distance. And chael is not half the striker robbie is.
Great fight though hope it happens!


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Na... its pretty clear that Nick Diaz has no idea on how to deal with lateral movement, he would get picked apart.


Oh.... I think you misunderstood me. I want Thompson to fight a guy I know will stand right in front of him so I can watch another beautiful display of striking. :thumb02:

That and Diaz will talk shit to him the entire time... which is always fun.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I think Robbie KO's T-Wood in the first 2 rounds. Wonder-boy actually gives Robbie a great stand-up fight but Robbie wins on pure toughness.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

amoosenamedhank said:


> Oh.... I think you misunderstood me. I want Thompson to fight a guy I know will stand right in front of him so I can watch another beautiful display of striking. :thumb02:
> 
> That and Diaz will talk shit to him the entire time... which is always fun.


I just don't see it being that kind of fight, i see more of a hit and run style from Thompson. Frustrating night for Diaz and not a great fight to watch for the rest of us.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hendricks simply did not know what to do in there, outclassed he was. He just does not have the knowledge to deal with that, sure he's dangerous but Thompson defended correctly and imposed his game. Impressive... but I think there is more to this kid. He'd beat Condit IMO, would find a tougher test in Lawler but for me that's a tough one.

This kid is good for the division.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I almost feel like Hendricks didn't get a chance. He just walked into some shots, didn't seem like he ever got out of "I'll figure this out" mode and just kept taking shots until they were too much. I almost feel like I can't say he was outclassed because Hendricks just straight up never felt like he needed to fix anything. That's what makes Wonderboy so good. His style never looks like he's in absolute control and is rocking people. He probably doesn't even hit the hardest. But before you know it, you've given up several minutes of getting battered and it could be too late to change it.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I almost feel like Hendricks didn't get a chance. He just walked into some shots, didn't seem like he ever got out of "I'll figure this out" mode and just kept taking shots until they were too much. I almost feel like I can't say he was outclassed because Hendricks just straight up never felt like he needed to fix anything. That's what makes Wonderboy so good. His style never looks like he's in absolute control and is rocking people. He probably doesn't even hit the hardest. But before you know it, you've given up several minutes of getting battered and it could be too late to change it.


Hendricks didn't look to me like he was in figure it out mode, he was in deer in the headlights mode.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

SM33 said:


> Hendricks didn't look to me like he was in figure it out mode, he was in deer in the headlights mode.


It wasn't like he was doing anything. He got hit, didn't seem to be too phased by it...but then didn't do anything else. I didn't look like he was even into the fight. Sometimes if a guy like Thompson is battering you, that unorthodox style will frustrate you and it will be very obvious. Hendricks just....didn't look like anything. The fight style is comparable to Ronda Vs Holm, but you could see the absolute desperation on Ronda early. Hendricks just had nothing happening.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> It wasn't like he was doing anything. He got hit, didn't seem to be too phased by it...but then didn't do anything else. I didn't look like he was even into the fight. Sometimes if a guy like Thompson is battering you, that unorthodox style will frustrate you and it will be very obvious. Hendricks just....didn't look like anything. The fight style is comparable to Ronda Vs Holm, but you could see the absolute desperation on Ronda early. Hendricks just had nothing happening.


It was full Rousey clueless mode, minus Rousey's heart to at least go head hunting.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Voiceless said:


> It was full Rousey clueless mode, minus Rousey's heart to at least go head hunting.


Even if Rousey wasn't throwing punches, you could see by her body language that she would have wanted to do something (ie. if you forget her one big punch that actually landed).

Hendricks just seemed like "It's cool. None of this hurts. I'll probably take him down later on and stuff. I don't want to take him down now though so I'll just keep doing this. It's fine. This is normal".

Hendricks didn't go full Rousey clueless mode, he went full Edmond clueless mode.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Even if Rousey wasn't throwing punches, you could see by her body language that she would have wanted to do something (ie. if you forget her one big punch that actually landed).


What I meant was, Rousey didn't have a clue how to properly deal with the striking game of Holm, but at least she showed heart and tried what she could. Hendricks had no clue how to deal with Thompson's striking game, but didn't even try to throw bombs.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Voiceless said:


> What I meant was, Rousey didn't have a clue how to properly deal with the striking game of Holm, but at least she showed heart and tried what she could. Hendricks had no clue how to deal with Thompson's striking game, but didn't even try to throw bombs.


I dont agree, Rousey knew how to change the fight but her body was too damaged to respond well enough to get it done. Ronda fought a round she can barely even remember, Johnny was taking shots but still in control of himself for most of the fight, he just couldn't do anything that worked but it wasn't like he took huge shots and had a concussion he simply gave a sub par effort.

Still Im not taking anything away from Thompson, he's a top fighter. I think he has the ability to beat Johnny either way. 

I think Johnny is done, I think he's decided to quite and I think it showed in that fight. IDK if he'll retire but he's certainly not going to be fighting for any titles with that kind of effort.


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

wow, what a great display of distance, movement & striking accuracy. Similar to Machida but seems more accurate & effective, to me (maybe because Thompson's moment is now, he is fast rising and reminds me of Machida's lead up to his title fight vs Rashad).

Hendricks seemed like he didn't belong in there but in his defense, I believe it was due to the early strikes that stunned him (both head shots as well as kicks to the body & arms). Brian Stann kept pointing out that Thompson 'may not be the hardest hitter' but while watching the fight they sure did seem like hard shots. This is how in my head I explain Hendricks's poor showing.

There was a moment when Hendricks did connect with a hard punch (the type that knocked fighters like Fitch and Kampmann the f&ck out) but Thompson's positioning & movement nullified the impact. Great stuff.

As someone else already mentioned, I think a fight vs Condit sounds very interesting - dunno how it would turn out though (usually this type of fight sounds great on paper but ends up disappointing)


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Anyone notice how Hendricks never throws those long lunging punches anymore? The type that covered a surprised amount of distance in his fights with Kampman and Fitch. 



















Its hard to see in the gifs, but its almost like hitting the ground as hard as they do does as much damage as the punch, you can see both think they are out of range and just get caught on the end of the punches. 

I noticed it before against Lawler, Brown and GSP... but here, covering distance was needed, he just straight doesn't do this much anymore, maybe with Thompson's movement Hendricks would have just ran into the fence Ronda Rousey Style... but he doesn't even attempt it anymore.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

^ Yup

He used to be hungry for the right reasons now he just wants a burger...

Think of his fight with GSP. He was bull rushing, swinging big punches and forcing GSP to give him distance. If he would have done that against Thompson he would have won but he kind of stayed sitting on the outside especially after his first couple half ass attempts to get inside were stuffed. He needed to eat a punch and just keep moving forward throwing bombs or going for a takedown or getting the fight against the cage instead he would eat the punch and then just stand there...


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> Anyone notice how Hendricks never throws those long lunging punches anymore? The type that covered a surprised amount of distance in his fights with Kampman and Fitch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fitch and Kampman were almost immobile standing in front of him, Lawler put a lot of forward pressure and Thompson was moving all the time.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> Fitch and Kampman were almost immobile standing in front of him, Lawler put a lot of forward pressure and Thompson was moving all the time.


Didn't i cover that?


----------

